# ICD-10 Coders Academy



## Revenuecycle (Jun 10, 2013)

Has anyone seen this "academy" online? They state once the program is completed you are certified in ICD-10......my question is how do we know what program is bogus and those that really do certify you?  Im looking to have some type of certification in ICD-10 and not sure where to start. I know AHIMA has a program however they are so expensive and always require travel. Any thoughts??


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 10, 2013)

In oct of this year the AAPC will require all AAPC certified coders to obtain the ICD-10 proficiency cert.  that should do it for you.


----------



## bedwards (Jul 2, 2013)

Stick with the reputable companies-AAPC and AHIMA are the only two that are nationally recognized.

And yes, we will take the proficiency assessment which will tell the industry you know what you are doing.


----------

